# Oklahoma Open 2014



## Mikel (Oct 1, 2014)

Cowboy Curly Mclain and misses Laurey Williams are back from their honeymoon and want to invite y'all to the Oklahoma Open 2014 Rubik's cube competition! They ask that all farmers and cowmen please refrain from fighting as per the events at the box social last month. Bring your surrey with or without fringe on top and come to Oklahoma! where the wind comes sweepin' down the plain.


WCA Link
CUSA Link

Date: 11/15/14

Venue:Truth Church
Address: 1201 W Boyd Norman, Oklahoma 73069 USA
Details: In the church sanctuary.

Events: 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 7x7, 3x3 OH, 3x3 BLD, Pyraminx, Skewb

There is a 40 competitor limit. The competitor list is growing fast, so sign up soon if you are planning to attend!

Organizer: Zachary McWilliams
Delegate: Shonathon Collins


----------



## Randomno (Oct 1, 2014)

Mikel said:


> Cowboy Curly Mclain and *Mrs.* Laurey Williams are back from their honeymoon and want to invite y*ou *all to the Oklahoma Open 2014 Rubik's cube competition! They ask that all *geese and elephant-dragons* please refrain from *attending* as per the events at the *zoo* social last month. Bring your *Rice Krispies* with or without *milk* and come to Oklahoma*,* where the wind comes*, stays for a while, then goes*.



Fixed?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Oct 1, 2014)

Speaking about the grammatical errors of Brandon's post, why do pigs roll in mud?


Also I might go 


Anybody willing to carpool from San Marcos or Houston?


----------



## DavidCip86 (Oct 1, 2014)

Yay, they added some events  Planning on going!


----------



## cubegenius (Oct 9, 2014)

Hopefully they raise the competitor limit. Or if someone decides to drop out, let me know first!


----------



## danchoi955 (Oct 21, 2014)

cubegenius said:


> Hopefully they raise the competitor limit. Or if someone decides to drop out, let me know first!



hey cubegenious, why not go to the one in Lawrence next month?


----------



## Mikel (Nov 14, 2014)

Goals:

Sub-1:07.97 4x4 average
Sub-7:00 7x7 single on first solve


----------



## Mikel (Nov 20, 2014)

Mikel said:


> Goals:
> 
> Sub-1:07.97 4x4 average
> Sub-7:00 7x7 single on first solve



I did not get the 4x4 average goal. I popped on a solve and had to take a DNF and I failed on another solve with a 1:29 time. The other three solves were all under 1:06. 

I did get the 7x7 goal! I got 6:55 on the first solve and a mean of 6:43. I have now completed every WCA single and average for all events. #goldmember



Also results are posted here.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Nov 20, 2014)

Mikel said:


> I did not get the 4x4 average goal. I popped on a solve and had to take a DNF and I failed on another solve with a 1:29 time. The other three solves were all under 1:06.
> 
> I did get the 7x7 goal! I got 6:55 on the first solve and a mean of 6:43. I have now completed every WCA single and average for all events. #goldmember
> 
> ...



Goldmember for lyfe <3


----------

